# Seeking Input - I Want This Stance



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

OK – I need a wheel/tire and STANCE expert, and I want to get this right. 

I am nearing the completion (hopefully within the next year) of my decades-long, frame-off 1965 GTO restoration project (original 389 tri-power engine, close-ratio M-21 Muncie transmission, with 3.90:1 posi rear) and I really want this particular stance (see pic). Is there anyone out there that has a really good eye (or knack) for helping me to figure this out? As background, I have replaced all four coil springs with new/stock replacements (also, steering and suspension components are all new/stock replacement geometry and rubber – as well as original rear axle configuration, dimensions, swing-arms, etc). Now the "stance" pic.

The following paragraph then has my main “ask”:










I obviously do not want any “rub” and I believe my four questions are: (1) do I need lift spacers in the rear (1”, 2”, other) between rear axle and body? (2) do I need wheel offsets (any guesses on offset dimension)? (3) I want these EXACT wheels (Rallye II) with light webs (almost cast aluminum look) and bright chrome spokes and rims, including red PMD centers and the multistep diameters (rather than tapered) from spokes to outer-most rim edges (Coker, Vintiques, Jegs, Summit, swap meet, other aftermarket)?, and finally (4) tires. I thought I wanted something in the ranges of either 275/50-17 or 255/60-15 rears, with either 225/50-17 or 215/65-15 fronts, but the attached pic may have something different. 

I have not yet decided whether I’ll choose (for the sidewall look) red-lines, raised white lettering, or all black; feel free to comment, but this is a secondary concern at this stage.

Finally, this pic (as many of you may have already determined) is from a “High Performance Pontiac” Magazine article, and I believe from the November 2010 issue (the car was owned by Rich Rizzi, from New York, and I tried to reach him, but I have since learned that he has passed away). I have asked around but cannot find a copy of the magazine nor the article, which may have the set-up details I’m seeking.

Any/all help will be welcomed and appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Crybaby said:


> OK – I need a wheel/tire and STANCE expert, and I want to get this right.
> 
> I am nearing the completion (hopefully within the next year) of my decades-long, frame-off 1965 GTO restoration project (original 389 tri-power engine, close-ratio M-21 Muncie transmission, with 3.90:1 posi rear) and I really want this particular stance (see pic). Is there anyone out there that has a really good eye (or knack) for helping me to figure this out? As background, I have replaced all four coil springs with new/stock replacements (also, steering and suspension components are all new/stock replacement geometry and rubber – as well as original rear axle configuration, dimensions, swing-arms, etc). Now the "stance" pic.
> 
> ...


Oops - I just noticed (it's been awhile since I've been on the Forum) that I've posted similar threads in the past. Oh well, I would still appreciate any input or guidance.


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

I too would like to know if anyone has any guesses on what wheel size and the tire specs are. I'm guessing those are 15 inch wheels. I'm currently on the fence between rally II's or cragars for my 66.

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

FWIW and I know this isn't exactly what you want but I'm just throwing it out there what I did on my '65. One inch lowering UMI springs in front, stock height UMI springs in the rear, American Racing VN501 wheels 15 x7 and 15x8. Front rubber is 215/70 no rubbing, 275/60 drag radials in rear, had to make some room in the wells because on a full tank and a good bump they rubbed. The wheels reminded me of the Rally II then I put my own custom touches on them. Every picture looks different because of camera angles I know, hope it helps and it was the hardest decision on my car, I was thinking Centerlines but everyone liked these and I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> View attachment 152818
> View attachment 152819
> View attachment 152820
> View attachment 152821
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Crybaby said:


> Very nice!


... and I like the two-door/post coupe model. Looks really great!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you, I should get torched any minute for posting to many pictures 😉


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Baaad65 said:


> Thank you, I should get torched any minute for posting to many pictures 😉


is "too many pictures" even a thing?


----------

